# Solved: Chrome and outlook problem



## cci704 (Aug 21, 2007)

Using Chrome to login to Hotmail/Outlook I get the message "Something went wrong and we can't sign you in right now. Please try again later." Does not happen with Firefox or Iexplorer.

Any ideas? I'm still on XP SP3


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You may be caching information that makes it look like there is a problem.

Press CTRL+SHIFT+DEL in Chrome to bring up the Clear Browsing History tab. All you need checked is Clear cache and clear cookies/data.


----------



## cci704 (Aug 21, 2007)

Tried your idea but chrome gave me repeatedly the SNAP error when I tried the ctrl shft del .
Thanks for giving me something to try. The only response so far. I'm thinking Microsoft is trying to
stop me from using chrome.


----------



## cci704 (Aug 21, 2007)

After several attempts was able to clear your suggestions but still get the same hotmail error,


----------



## cci704 (Aug 21, 2007)

Initially reported the problem under XP level 3 but I get the same problem using Windows 8.1 and current release of chrome.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

so when you did the CTRL-SHIFT-DEL combo you get the OH SNAP message?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

cci704 said:


> I'm thinking Microsoft is trying to
> stop me from using chrome.


That's funny, and completely untrue.

Sounds like you may be logging in or signing into Chrome which brings in your settings and extensions into any instance of Chrome that you sign into. Try signing out and then clearing or resetting Chrome: https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/3296214?hl=en


----------



## cci704 (Aug 21, 2007)

OK , just cleared ALL settings for chrome not just the 2 suggested, and got the same error. Did not get the AW Snap error. Here is the error I am getting 

"Something went wrong and we can't sign you in right now. Please try again later."


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Just to confirm, are you signed into Google Chrome or not? If you bring up the Chrome Menu using the 3 horizontal bar button, does it say "Signed in as...." between Downloads and Settings?


----------



## cci704 (Aug 21, 2007)

I get the error whether signed into google or not. Tried it both ways.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You need to do all testing signed out and you must reset the browser after signing out.

Is this how you reset:



> Reset your browser settings:
> 
> Click the Chrome menu Chrome menu on the browser toolbar.
> Select Settings.
> ...


Then uninstall Chrome and delete the user folder:



> Enter the keyboard shortcut Windows key +E to open Windows Explorer.
> In the Windows Explorer window that appears enter the following in the address bar.
> Windows XP: %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\
> Windows Vista/ Windows 7/ Windows 8: %LOCALAPPDATA%\Google\Chrome\User Data\
> Locate the folder called "Default" in the directory window that opens and rename it as "Backup default."


Then reinstall Chrome but do not sign into Chrome. Test by going to www.outlook.com


----------



## cci704 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks Triple6 your last method of resetting browser and uninstall did the job. Was able to get
to outlook thru google.


----------

